# Insulating Paint?



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Interesting article, read the comments at bottom.

Insulating Paint


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

this is what I have said in multiple threads on both this site and contractor talk. The "ceramic balls" attitive is total crap. that just because you have ceramic sphere techology "dust" that you add to paint.. doesn't mean that you or your paint is any the better and worth more... or able to insulate the structure.. it is all smoke an mirrors. You want TRUE results go to a true radiant heat barrier coating.... http://www.buildinggreen.com/auth/a...Coating-That-Really-Works/?&accessCode=v2yo4g & http://www.buildinggreen.com/auth/a...Coating-That-Really-Works/?&accessCode=v2yo4g

THUMP THUMP THUMP YOU LISTENING???


----------



## Paint Gods (Dec 2, 2010)

nEighter said:


> this is what I have said in multiple threads on both this site and contractor talk. The "ceramic balls" attitive is total crap. that just because you have ceramic sphere techology "dust" that you add to paint.. doesn't mean that you or your paint is any the better and worth more... or able to insulate the structure.. it is all smoke an mirrors. You want TRUE results go to a true radiant heat barrier coating.... http://www.buildinggreen.com/auth/a...Coating-That-Really-Works/?&accessCode=v2yo4g & http://www.buildinggreen.com/auth/a...Coating-That-Really-Works/?&accessCode=v2yo4g
> 
> THUMP THUMP THUMP YOU LISTENING???


 
Feedback I've gotten on ceramic paints that they are best used only on exteriors. The ceramic reflect the heat but if you paint over it you lose the benifits. The intumencent infused latex paints are radiant heat barriers that also provide the benifit of fire retardancy.


----------

